# NO!!! Not the face!



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Here is a "save" from the skull casting that went wrong pile. I added a bunch of goop with some great stuff and and some lips and other facial bits with paperclay. I made the teeth out of sculpey and used a glue gun to add some veins and other more controlled melting drips. The oozing wet look is from Testor's gloss clear lacquer. It took one evening for the foam part, and one evening for the paperclay, glue gun ooze, and painting. I like it when things go quickly and smoothly, unlike my cauldron stirrer.

Hope you like!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thats great i love it, freaky but excellent


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Killer. I like it when you can make lemonade.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol in my brain I screamed "ew..ewwwww..ew!". It generally takes a certain special gross to make me do that. The detailing of and around the eye is ridiculous. Nice.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Agreed, love the eye!!

Ana


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creeeeppppyyyyy!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Verrry creeepy! I like 'em


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Holy crap! That is disgustingly, grotesquely, freakin fanominal!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice and nasty I love it! Will you sell it to me?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool, but so creepy gross it made my mouth water!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is so cool! Nice job!


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude.. That is SICK!!! And I mean that with the utmost RESPECT!!! 

That thing is bestter than ANYTHING I've seen in retail. The shiny clear coat gives it that nasty slime look. The attention to detail is AMAZING. GREAT work.

P.S. Sent you a message


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is excellent! Great detail! Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, that is sick! Did you get the clearcoat with epoxy?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Good old fashioned lacquer. Laid on real thick, like glopped on. the rest is satin finish acrylic crystal clear acrylic.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That is just plain nasty.... I like it.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

oooohhhh creepy and gross= love it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a skull casting gone wrong. Horribly wrong. I love it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE...he is sooo WET


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome paint job


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That's an EXCELLENT skull gone wrong. Nice save!
I love the detail. It's one of those morbidly fascinating so-gross-but-can't-stop-looking-at-it kinda prop.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it..
very cool eyes
it didn't go wrong it wanted you to make it
turned out great


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just goes to show that when something goes wrong with a prop, turn it into some other kick ass thang!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> The detailing of and around the eye is ridiculous. Nice.


couldn't have said it better.
this makes me jealous of your creativity


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yuck! That thing is disgusting, But Cool Too!!!Good Work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ewwww.... that's pretty freaky looking, but I like it!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

The whole thing is awesome but what puts it over the top is your paint job. Just brilliant.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Nearly made me give up breakfast. Very creepy. I can only imagine how it looked with all your other props. Very effective - nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't I see this guy on "Mystery Diagnosis"?

Well done!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice job. Did you take any before pics?


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

Holy gooey eyeballs Batman, that thing is freakin' sweet


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

DeadSpider said:


> That's an EXCELLENT skull gone wrong. Nice save!
> I love the detail. It's one of those morbidly fascinating so-gross-but-can't-stop-looking-at-it kinda prop.


you said it-- i am speachless. *standing applause*


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is disturbing... I love it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gag a maggot! The eyes are so gross!! LOVE IT.


----------

